# do u need scealent on foam



## clipo38 (Nov 10, 2011)

hello all recently l have made a hide this is how l did it
got a carboard box and sprayed expan da foam onto it then l ripped the box so bascially l now have a hide 
my question is do l need to seal it? 
thanks in advance


----------



## mad_at_arms (Nov 10, 2011)

Yes you most certainly do.
First what is it for?


----------



## clipo38 (Nov 10, 2011)

why?



mad_at_arms said:


> Yes you most certainly do.
> First what is it for?


my jungle
it is in there now should l take it out ?
he loves it though do not want to take it away


----------



## mad_at_arms (Nov 10, 2011)

Take it out please.
Check the DIY section.
Forum - Aussie Pythons & Snakes would at least cover it with 3 layers of grout or render. That expanda foam will not be good for snake if it rubs on it and the particle become airbourne.
There is plenty of step by step provided by many, but you can bet if it gets a Jaxrtfm stamp of approval its the way to go.


----------



## J-A-X (Nov 10, 2011)

Foam, especially expanda foam isn't known for its strength and it certainly won't cope with a jungle on it for any length of time.
My concern is how soon after making it did you give it to your jungle ? Expanda foam can take a week or more to properly cure so it could be emitting fumes that you can't detect, 

Like the above post suggested. Remove it NOW, give your jungle a couple of cardboard boxes to play with until you can construct a nice strong hide that is safe from fumes and sealed against toxic substances coming in contact with your jungle.
He may enjoy your creation but he doesn't have the brain power to know its fatal potential, you do. Remove it and do it properly!


----------



## clipo38 (Nov 11, 2011)

Jaxrtfm said:


> Foam, especially expanda foam isn't known for its strength and it certainly won't cope with a jungle on it for any length of time.
> My concern is how soon after making it did you give it to your jungle ? Expanda foam can take a week or more to properly cure so it could be emitting fumes that you can't detect,
> 
> Like the above post suggested. Remove it NOW, give your jungle a couple of cardboard boxes to play with until you can construct a nice strong hide that is safe from fumes and sealed against toxic substances coming in contact with your jungle.
> He may enjoy your creation but he doesn't have the brain power to know its fatal potential, you do. Remove it and do it properly!


l removed it the second this post was posted will post pics when it is properaly done


----------



## J-A-X (Nov 11, 2011)

I'm glad an explanation helped. What do you plan on doing with it now ? Are you going to render it?


----------



## clipo38 (Nov 12, 2011)

Jaxrtfm said:


> I'm glad an explanation helped. What do you plan on doing with it now ? Are you going to render it?


am going to buy grount and mix it with water then sprey it on like in lizzard landscapes 
will post pics when first coat is done


----------



## J-A-X (Nov 12, 2011)

You can't spray the grout on, it's too thick even if you thin it down. Lizard landscapes sprays on the paint and the sealer. Get an old paintbrush (not the pencil thin artist ones) or go to the $2 shop and look in the handyman section


----------



## clipo38 (Nov 12, 2011)

Jaxrtfm said:


> You can't spray the grout on, it's too thick even if you thin it down. Lizard landscapes sprays on the paint and the sealer. Get an old paintbrush (not the pencil thin artist ones) or go to the $2 shop and look in the handyman section


thanks 
understand now


----------



## J-A-X (Nov 12, 2011)

well off you go then, we expect pics next week of your progress


----------



## billzey (Nov 19, 2011)

Pondtite?


----------



## J-A-X (Nov 19, 2011)

billzey said:


> Pondtite?



Are you questioning why not just use pondtite?

Pondtite will seal it but won't add any strength to the expanda foam which is a very 'open' foam and not very strong.


----------



## clipo38 (Nov 20, 2011)

have not done anything yet (school homework )
but l will post pics very soon on what it looks like now


----------



## billzey (Nov 20, 2011)

Jaxrtfm said:


> Are you questioning why not just use pondtite?
> 
> Pondtite will seal it but won't add any strength to the expanda foam which is a very 'open' foam and not very strong.



I just meant as a sealant it wouldn't add strength because it's flexible isn't it?
I am making a feature out of polystyrene boxes which are strong enough already just with expanda foam for aesthetics. My plan is to apply the foam, leave it for a week or so, paint, then seal with pondtite. Does this meet the standards of the DIY King? Also how many layers of pondtite are needed?


----------



## J-A-X (Nov 20, 2011)

You clearly havent done any reading/research on making backgrounds or features from foam, otherwise you would know that clear pondtite is neither flexible or designed for use on painted foam..... either that or you have decided that we are all clueless. 

I'm don't know what the 'DIY Kings' standards are, but you're not even close to mine, but if your happy with what you are doing that is all that matters. 
If you want any further advice on what you are making, then i'd suggest starting a thread of your own so the replies are purely aimed at your problems, . I'm sure the DIY King will come forward with appropriate answers for you. this is clipo38's thread where he is seeking advice and guidance on his particular problems.


----------



## billzey (Nov 21, 2011)

Jaxrtfm said:


> You clearly havent done any reading/research on making backgrounds or features from foam, otherwise you would know that clear pondtite is neither flexible or designed for use on painted foam..... either that or you have decided that we are all clueless.
> 
> I'm don't know what the 'DIY Kings' standards are, but you're not even close to mine, but if your happy with what you are doing that is all that matters.
> If you want any further advice on what you are making, then i'd suggest starting a thread of your own so the replies are purely aimed at your problems, . I'm sure the DIY King will come forward with appropriate answers for you. this is clipo38's thread where he is seeking advice and guidance on his particular problems.



Ok sorry I wasn't having a go or anything:S


----------

